# Saturdays ride @ Barnyard



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's not the best video quality but you get the idea.


mudhole2 video by dgates - Photobucket


mudhole1 video by dgates - Photobucket


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey IBBruin i was suppose to be there Saturday but had some stuff come up so i could not go. I had a bunch of friends go and one of them was tell me about a dark green Parrie playing in the tank trap. I was wondering if it was you. Looks like it must have been.:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was told there was a Teryx in there for a while but I never saw it. I didn't see anyone else in there so I guess it was me. That was my first trip to the place.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you have a good time?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

O yea. There's lots of hills though. Most lifted machines don't do hills very well. I'll definitely go back!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah theres a good time to be had there for sure.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

My cell only takes short bursts of video. Here's another small clip.

mudhole3 video by dgates - Photobucket


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like you were handling it pretty good.

I think that's my group on the hill watching you in the second video.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

that looks like a cool place


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

showin em how its done 
:rockn: rocking time there!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

w0rd. wheres this place?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

About 30 minutes from my house in Fulton MS

http://www.barnyardmudboggers.com/main/


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang. sounds like a every weekend trip! er.. i forgot you have all that public land there even closer. jealous


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn::rockn: Prairie representin!!:rockn::rockn: That exhaust mod sounds awesome:bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, that's the stock exhaust with all the insides taken out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

It sounds kinda like a harley:rockn:think i am gonna gut mine this week


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice vids! :rockn:


----------

